# Tag Carrera or Omega Speedmaster? (Pics included)



## Michael (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello, I odered my first Tag Heuer Carrera watch a week ago and its on the way  Loved it the first time I saw it. Got home and ordered it the same day.

However, the online merchant I'm buying Tag from has a similar looking Omega Speedsmaster, for almost the same price.

I read erlier that Omega brand is considered better than Tag. Its my first "real" watch, and important purchase for me, thus I'm worry did I do the right thing and pick Tag?

Should I return Tag and get Omega instead?

Thanks for your time.

Tag
https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3676&stc=1

Omega

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3677&stc=1


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Go with the Speedie. On line merchant?!<| Check to see if it has a serial
number.


----------



## Michael (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. Should both watches have serial or only Omega? Also, is the difference between them is significant (better/worse movement, lasts longer etc) or just a matter of personal taste? Sorry for the silly questions, I'm new to this


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

First of all, online dealers are called "gray market dealers" becuase they DO NOT offer factory warranties and often remove serial numbers from their watches. I just sent you a PM with a referral to an AUTHORIZED dealer for both TAG and Omega that offers great discounts on both brands.

Regarding the two watches, the main difference is that the Speedmaster is a manual wind watch, meaning you have to wind it every other day or so to keep it wound. The TAG is an automatic, meaning it will stay wound as long as you wear it regularly (the motion of your wrist keeps it wound).

From a technical standpoint, the Omega contains a Lemania movement that is of superb quality. The TAG contains a Valjoux 7750 movement that is very reliable but not terribly expensive to produce. 

In the end, only you can decide which watch you like better. However, I strongly recommend you stay away from online retailers who don't offer a factory warranty. Good luck.


----------



## Michael (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for referral, I'll look into it. Also thanks for clarifying the difference between 2 brands and the movement. I'm waiting for delivery of my TAG, I'll see whether it'll have warranty attached. They seem to be reputable retailers, and i'm going of refferal. However the warranty might be the case i'm saving 30% 

Thanks for all information.


----------



## grosby (Feb 16, 2006)

Just a note to say that the Omega you posted is not the manual wind Lemania powered model (ie Speedmaster Pro) but the 'Day-date version' which is powered by a modified Val 7750 like the Tag. So if you're comparing the 2 ..... take either. 


But if you're comparing the Tag to the Speedmaster Pro - go for the Omega


----------



## caboche (Mar 9, 2006)

*I was in the same case*

Hello,

Few days ago, I was in the same case: SPEEDMASTER DAY DATE or CARRERA TACHYMETRE. I went to my local dealer to and my answer is: CARRERA.

The main reasons are:

o The CARRERA is bigger than the OMEGA. I have a large wrist and i feel that the DAY DATE is to small.
o I prefer the dial of the CARRERA. the dial of the OMEGA is too busy for me.

All two are based on a ETA 7750, so it makes no différence.
One advice, before buy it, go see it at your dealer.

Caboche


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

grosby said:


> Just a note to say that the Omega you posted is not the manual wind Lemania powered model (ie Speedmaster Pro) but the 'Day-date version' which is powered by a modified Val 7750 like the Tag. So if you're comparing the 2 ..... take either.
> 
> But if you're comparing the Tag to the Speedmaster Pro - go for the Omega


MANY thanks for the correction. ;-)

Without even looking at the picture I thought he was referring to the Moon Watch. My bad. 

Yes, both the TAG and the Omega are based on the Valjoux 7750, and neither watch is COSC certified. In the end, *YOU* are the one who has to look at the watch every day, so go with the one that you personally like the best. That's a decision only *YOU* can make. Good luck, and, again, sorry about my error. O|


----------



## image (Feb 20, 2006)

I own that Tag Carrera and I love it. When I first bought it, I did not know much about brands, their history, movements, and so on, but if I could go back in time with the knowledge I have now, I would still buy the Carrera - that's just me though.

I agree with what Caboche said, you have to go to an authorized dealer and try them both on in order to make a wise decision between the two. Pictures only tell one side of the story. As for brand comparison, you can't go wrong with Omega or Tag.

Let us know which one you decided on and post pictures when you can.


----------



## cadeucsb (Feb 26, 2006)

I have that exact Carrera pictured in the first post... I love it. Great watch so far ...settled on the black face after giving some serious thought to the steel/white face with the gun metal bezel


----------



## ant-man (Mar 12, 2006)

You guys seem to know alot about movements. I was wondering if you could tell me about the movement in the lesser of the two Monza's. I know about the one with the cal.36 it is one of the best chrono movements ever. Is the other one the same as the Carrera that you are talking about?

Thanks, ant-man


----------



## image (Feb 20, 2006)

The Carrera chronograph is a ETA 7750 movement, whereas the Monza chronograph is a ETA 2894-2 movement.


----------



## ant-man (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback image. To take it a little further if you had to pick between the 2894-2 in the Monza or the 7750 in the Carrera which one would you pick if your choice was based only on the movements?

Thanks, ant-man


----------



## Ozz (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi,
One year ago I decided on my first 'real' watch and the choice was very easy, Omega Speedmaster Pro (Moonwatch). There is hardly another watch that can compete with the great history of this watch-icon. 

And it's not just that, also, it's very accurate, the movement is tough as a rock and he looks great.

I also like the Carrera, but as a first buy? Nah..

Anyway, it's your decission, go with the one that appeals to you most.

Cheers,
Oz.

For more ideas ask the same on the Omega forum ;-)


----------



## Paintrain (Mar 10, 2006)

Ozz said:


> Hi,
> One year ago I decided on my first 'real' watch and the choice was very easy, Omega Speedmaster Pro (Moonwatch). There is hardly another watch that can compete with the great history of this watch-icon.
> 
> And it's not just that, also, it's very accurate, the movement is tough as a rock and he looks great.
> ...


As you can see most people that buy Omega's, buy for the name, ("I got an Omega moon watch"). That's why I bought a Carrera. If you removed the brand names from both watches and studied them for the first time what would you pick. Unless you just want an "omega". My uncorrected Tag runs 4 sec. fast per day. the last revue of a speedy pro I read had it at 8 sec. And then corrected to 3 to 4. And if you look forward to winding a watch every other day don't buy the Tag.

I pulled someone over one day and noticed their watch. I thought it was a speedy. It was a Seiko. Show me another watch that you might mistake for a Carrera even in a dark alley. To me the Carrera is a more of an "individual" watch and the Speedy is is more of a club thing. I didn't buy a watch to join a club. If I came across the actual watch that walked on the moon I'd be impressed. All these others are just copies to me. :think:


----------



## grosby (Feb 16, 2006)

Interesting comments 'paintrain'. There is no doubt that Tag and Omega both make good watches (as do Seiko), however as someone who owns both Tag (Carrera and 2000 quartz chrono) and Omega (Speedy Pro) I have to say that the Omega is better watch because....

1)Classic styling. Essentially the design is unchanged since the early 60's, making it analogous to the Porsche 911. The Carrera just keeps changing its design. i think it has changed 3 times since 1999. You may say it is an evolving design....I think it is marketing.
2)Better retention of value. Look at Speedy Pro prices and compare them to a Carreras on the various trade forums. You'll see a difference.
3)Generic Val 7750 in the Carrera........same mov't in a Sinn 103 St Sa. The Sinn is about $1000 cheaper, is the Carrera worth more? DEFINITELY NOT!! In fact the fit and finish is superior on the Sinn (trust me I own one as well)!! Why then is the Carrera more expensive? Marketing........you're paying for Messers Pitt, Raikkonen and Woods.

People don't buy a Speedy Pro to join a club. They buy them because they are great watches and they appreciate its history


----------



## Ozz (Feb 11, 2006)

Welldone Paintrain, you couldn't be more wrong with your comments, I -and other speedmaster owners- buy a watch to join a club or just for the Omega name? 

Did you buy the Carrera so you can be sure everybody in those dark alleys you seem to visit can see you own one? Imagine they think you are wearing a Seiko!:roll:

IMO the speedmaster pro has the best price/quality/beauty/classic look/history (sorry for being a space freak) combination package, that's it. More or less exactly the reasons Grosby just pointed out. Oh, and yes, I like to wind a watch every morning.

However, there are many nice watches and one should be allowed to like a lot of different brands for a lot of different reasons. You can keep to your Tags Paintrain...and your dark alleys.


----------



## Paintrain (Mar 10, 2006)

I pesonally get my history from the history channel. But that's just me. Figured I'd offend people, but usually when I read these "opinions" from the Omega people I get the sense of a lot of elitism on thier part. And it's getting old to me. 
Heres another one to consider. But whatever you get for whatever reason YOU have to live with it. So you have to decide. Now I have to hide my Carrera and back to the alley I go.:-D


----------



## image (Feb 20, 2006)

ant-man said:


> Thanks for the feedback image. To take it a little further if you had to pick between the 2894-2 in the Monza or the 7750 in the Carrera which one would you pick if your choice was based only on the movements?
> 
> Thanks, ant-man


To get this thread back on track with the original posting...I wouldn't be able to pick between the two, because I have not owned a watch with the ETA 2894-2 movement. My Carrera has been very accurate and I've owned it for almost 1 year. I've never actually synchronized it with the atomic clock, but I would have noticed any large discrepancies. From what I've researched, both of these movements have been proven in the industry and that's why they are both widely used in other chronographs and watch manufacturers.

The Monza, Carrera, and Speedmaster are all great watches. Try them all on and see which one tickles your fancy. Good luck with your decision. Once again, let us know which one you decide to officially purchase.


----------



## grosby (Feb 16, 2006)

That Tag looks like looks a bit like this watch;-) ........









Yours for just $1300......same mov't too:-!


----------



## Ozz (Feb 11, 2006)

Or this one :-D









Last remark for Paintrain. You offend people when you generalize. I think the elitism of 'Omega people' is just in your head.

And back on topic.

Both the Speedmaster and the Carrera are great watches. As many said before try them on and choose the one you like.

Wear it in great health.

Cheers.


----------



## Paintrain (Mar 10, 2006)

grosby said:


> That Tag looks like looks a bit like this watch;-) ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes the movement. Is you're Speedy more accurate (or as accurate) as my Tag. Based on what I've read, I doubt it. You are paying for the movement and the history (name, reputation) which is good if you're willing to do that. (By the way my Eco Drive is more accurate than either, after 6 months in my safe. So you're "movement" doesn't impress me. But to be fair I guess I'm not a watch connoisseur like some people).
I am not willing to do that at this time in my life. As I've said in the past I was shopping for a "real" watch, The entire Omega line Vs the Carrera. For fit finish, function (and style, size and weight) Vs price. The Carrera was the hands down winner. The lower price Omega's looked a little "cheep" to me. So I ended up comparing Omega's in the 3 to 5 thousand dollar range with a Carrera which cost about 2 thousand dollars.

I tried to justify buying an Omega, but I could not justify the extra price for a watch that has a far more common style and slightly (maybe) better fit and Finnish (not function). I really tried to justify it, because I wanted an Omega. The bottom line is every time I might pine for an omega I just look down at my wrist and am reminded that I made the absolute right choice. (for fit finish function and style Vs price). All this being said I've got a lot of respect to Omega but some people that own them don't impress me much. Now you guys have a nice time with your "movements". Right now I think I'll take a "movement" (which I will time with my unmodified mass produced uncertified movement, I hope it's up to the task. After all it didn't even come with a space suit).:-! ;-)


----------



## grosby (Feb 16, 2006)

Paintrain said:


> Yes the movement. Is you're Speedy more accurate (or as accurate) as my Tag. Based on what I've read, I doubt it. You are paying for the movement and the history (name, reputation) which is good if you're willing to do that. (By the way my Eco Drive is more accurate than either, after 6 months in my safe. So you're "movement" doesn't impress me. But to be fair I guess I'm not a watch connoisseur like some people).
> I am not willing to do that at this time in my life. As I've said in the past I was shopping for a "real" watch, The entire Omega line Vs the Carrera. For fit finish, function (and style, size and weight) Vs price. The Carrera was the hands down winner. The lower price Omega's looked a little "cheep" to me. So I ended up comparing Omega's in the 3 to 5 thousand dollar range with a Carrera which cost about 2 thousand dollars.
> 
> I tried to justify buying an Omega, but I could not justify the extra price for a watch that has a far more common style and slightly (maybe) better fit and Finnish (not function). I really tried to justify it, because I wanted an Omega. The bottom line is every time I might pine for an omega I just look down at my wrist and am reminded that I made the absolute right choice. (for fit finish function and style Vs price). All this being said I've got a lot of respect to Omega but some people that own them don't impress me much. Now you guys have a nice time with your "movements". Right now I think I'll take a "movement" (which I will time with my unmodified mass produced uncertified movement, I hope it's up to the task. After all it didn't even come with a space suit).:-! ;-)


Good on you mate!:gold

My Speedy runs at 2-3 secs per day positive. All mechanical movements gain/lose time because they rely on springs/tension etc which will vary in their function according to temperature, on the wrist/off the wrist etc, or whether the movement has been 'broken in' or not. THEREFORE, 10 secs as you quoted is quite normal for a new watch and 3-4 secs is normal for a watch which has settled down/broken in. You therefore might find that your Tag may run a little slow (4-5 secs) once it settles down, which isn't neccesarily a bad thing.

Of course your Eco-Drive is going to be more accurate than either, it is a quartz watch(yes , it is a quartz - the solar power charges the battery). My Casio protrek at 1/30th the price is more accurate than my Speedy because it is a quartz. And I expect nothing else.

If you read the thread properly, we never attacked Tag and said it was worse than Omega. In fact, I said that when comparing the Omega Speedy day-date with the Carrera pick either.

I was just offerig my opinion that the Speedy Pro was a better buy than the Tag Carerra with the 7750 mov't, without any intention of personally offending anyone.

Paintrain, this is a friendly forum where opinions, ideas and photos are shared. There is no need to go on the 'attack'. How about some contributions to the forum that enhance the enjoyment of the forum rather than ones which detract from it


----------



## Paintrain (Mar 10, 2006)

Sounds good to me mate. I guess I'm just disgruntled. Because I really did want to buy a Speedy and they just did not have the watch for me. At least not for my "first real" watch.:-!


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

I personally would rather have the Omega. Omega is the ultimate to me, but that's just me.



Michael said:


> Hello, I odered my first Tag Heuer Carrera watch a week ago and its on the way  Loved it the first time I saw it. Got home and ordered it the same day.
> 
> However, the online merchant I'm buying Tag from has a similar looking Omega Speedsmaster, for almost the same price.
> 
> I read erlier that Omega brand is considered better than Tag. Its my first "real" watch, and important purchase for me, thus I'm worry did I do the right thing and pick Tag?


----------



## RjjR (Apr 30, 2006)

I own Tag and Omega and love them both. It boils down to what you want to see on your wrist everytime you look down. 

There's plenty of time to buy more watches down the road. :-!


----------



## thestumper (Apr 10, 2006)

I went through this exact choice recently, and even through in a couple of higher end brands (until I realized I was going to need that extra oney for some more important things...)

In the price range, between these two watches, its a "pick 'em"; you can't really go wrong with either, and they both have essentially the same mechanics. 

In the end I hedged towards the Carrera simply because - God forbid - I just liked the way it looked. Since they were mechanically similar, I got the one I liked. The other aspect is that from a "purist" perspective, the only real Speedmaster is the Moon Watch. Now, they're all good watches, but if I get one, I want it to be the real deal (or close to it). But I came close to the Day/Date (and the 'Date' only model); make no mistake about it. 

I have an affinity for Tags - and the new ones are really turning some heads. My first decent watch was a 2000 classic that I still wear 10 years later. Very high sentimental value - it was given to me by the first company I every really liked working for. I'm also a big Formula-1 fan and there's a lot of history there. I ended up buying "pre-owned" and saved a TON of money. I will at some point own an Omega - more than likely a Seamaster of some sorts. They're fabulous watches with a great history. But don't discount the Tag - everyone markets their products one way or another. Tag-Heuer is just a little more ostentatious than some of the others  

As far as accuracy is concerned, we're all just pissing in the wind - an $80 G-Shock will put them ALL to shame and give you a plethora of cool features/toys to boot. 

If you want an investment, buy stocks/mutual funds. When it comes to watches:

GET WHAT YOU LIKE !!!!


----------



## thestumper (Apr 10, 2006)

Almost forgot:

1) Rochowitz knows what he's talking about. His advice is for real (dimissing the Moon Watch/Day Date confusion) 

2) Whats the deal on the new carrera I keep seeing pop up in pictures ?!?!? I want one !!! Is it an older/special model that you can't get anymore, or is it something I can look forward to selling a kidney for in the future???


----------



## heyitsjosh (Apr 30, 2006)

The only Omega I personally like is the Seamaster Bond. I'd go with the Carrera hands down! I really like the skeleton back, even though it's no Cal. 36 to look at.
Josh.


----------



## rborden (May 2, 2006)

*Go with the Tag Carrera*

I own both, the Omega is a little simpler and more conservative than the Tag Carrera. I love the overall look of the Tag, sportier, excellent fit and finish and just a more comfortable time piece. 
Have fun whatever you do.
rb


----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)

heyitsjosh said:


> The only Omega I personally like is the Seamaster Bond. I'd go with the Carrera hands down! I really like the skeleton back, even though it's no Cal. 36 to look at.
> Josh.


you don't like the moon watch? or any speedmaster? just curious? thanks!

j.h.


----------



## thechief (Feb 12, 2006)

I have the black Carrera and I love it. I also looked at the Speedy and Schumacher Ltd. I was very surprised by how small in diameter the Speedy is. I agree with the above that the Speedy may be more exact but I really like the size and feel of the TAG.


----------



## asnigro (Apr 11, 2006)

What are the retail prices for both of these watches?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

asnigro said:


> What are the retail prices for both of these watches?


Here are some MSRP's:

TAG Carrera chrono on bracelet = $2495
Omega Speedy Pro "Moon Watch" = $3000
Omega Speedy Day-Date = $2650
Omega Speedy "Legend" = $4350
Omega Speedy Racing = $4500
Omega Seamaster Chronometer "Bond" style = $2150


----------



## asnigro (Apr 11, 2006)

John_Rochowicz said:


> Here are some MSRP's:
> 
> TAG Carrera chrono on bracelet = $2495
> Omega Speedy Pro "Moon Watch" = $3000
> ...


Is there anyplace online that lists these MSRP's or is it all from experience?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

asnigro said:


> Is there anyplace online that lists these MSRP's or is it all from experience?


Gray market sites tend to keep up on the MSRP's of the models they sell, so you can look at sites like worldofwatches.com, authenticwatches.com, overstock.com, and others to see that actual MSRP's of these models. The manufacturers themselves do not list their MSRP's online, but you can request the price lists by e-mailing TAG or Omega customer service. They don't send them electronically, but they will send you a hard copy with a catalog.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

John, I'm new to the board, looking at getting a Tag/Omega. Can you send me a PM for a AD with good prices?


----------



## ghstrdr4 (Aug 16, 2007)

I also own both the new Carrera and a SeaMaster and I love both wathches.....I have trouble deciding which one to wear....

Chief.....that is a great avitar.....I also wear the sqaushed bug.....CW2


----------

